# Beware of Apple notice via email



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Just got this email on my iPhone alerting me of an app purchase on another device. Made me a bit nervous but when checking the email at home on my Mac, it definitely looks suspicious: 

Your Apple ID was just used to download Camfrog PRO 6.99$ from the App Store on a computer or device that had not previously been associated with that Apple ID.

This download was initiated from Canada.

If you initiated this download, you can disregard this email. It was only sent to alert you in case you did not initiate the download yourself.

If you did not initiate this download, we recommend that you go to iforgot.apple.com to change your password, then see Apple ID: Security and your Apple ID for further assistance.

Regards,
Apple

I did tap on the iForgot.apple.com link on my iPhone thinking that I should change my password real quick and saw some video site in the address bar and closed it.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I have been getting these too and I just delete them. Phisihing attempts for sure. When I did a nuke and pave yesterday, I got a legitimate one from Apple and because I had indeed accessed my account with the new system, just deleted it as well since it matched the time and date from just minutes before. They have been around for a long while now.


----------



## chuckster (Nov 30, 2003)

*Me too*

I forwarded my copy to Apple and talked to them on the phone about it. On my Macs both at work and at home, the number of fake emails attempting to get passwords, money, etc., has more than doubled over the past year. I don't care about contests, prizes, a few dollar differences, etc., I prefer to pay my bills on paper or at a bank because I'm trusting emailed requests less and less.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Saw them on my moms account. I made sure she knew this was a scam. Said it was from Nova Scotia.


----------



## mgmitchell (Apr 4, 2008)

Mine just now was Cam 3D Pro, from Morocco. Floored me. I just about went to sign in with iCloud but I don't recall setting up iCloud so I got out of it before making me put in a credit card. Slime. I guess I'll just ignore it. Thanks for posting. I went here immediately figuring someone would know.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

I received one this evening too, for Cam 3D Pro.

You'd think Apple would put a little more effort into filtering out Spam relating to it's own App store, no?


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

Just checked the special account I use only for Apple iTunes. There was a notice about a recent purchase from a previously unregistered computer but it was completely legit. Other than that nada. 

Does not of itself prove that these are random acts of phishing, but would imply that the Apple database containing my non iCloud account has so far escaped hacking. Of course anything Apple related arriving on a different eMail account is not legit and treated as such.


----------



## iMatt (Dec 3, 2004)

I typically receive these at an address that is not associated with an Apple ID. Lucky me, I guess, though not receiving them at all would be better.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

iMatt said:


> I typically receive these at an address that is not associated with an Apple ID. Lucky me, I guess, though not receiving them at all would be better.


Just got one today. The Yahoo account correctly labeled it as SPAM. Checked the account that is tied to the Apple ID and of course absolutely nothing.

Another bit of SPAM allegedly from someone whom I eMailed once over two years ago and never received a reply. It would appear that she did indeed receive the eMail as I received something from Zorpia.com claiming she had sent it. 100% sure that is not the case but had I chosen to follow the link it seemed to want me to plug in my eMail account name and password. This undoubtedly is how her account was hacked.


----------

